# Brand/Type of Food



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

This is a spin-off of another thread I started today. 

I would love to see what everyone feeds their Chi. If you could simply take a minute to include the brand and flavour of your Chi's favourite food it would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I feed mine a variety of things. Ziwipeak (all flavours - beef, lamb, venison, venison and fish), pre-made raw (Natural Instinct - chicken, duck, turkey, chicken and tripe) and homemade raw. My chis are little piglets who live for food so it's hard to say which flavour is their favourite. lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

My 4 chi's eat Fromm, it's a 5 star kibble. However, 1 of my chi's can be picky when it comes to kibble so I use a pre made raw called Stella and Chewy's as a topper for my youngest 2 chi's. Stella and Chewy's is like doggie crack lol. I have not come across too many dogs that don't like it. It is a top quality food. Pre made raw is the next best thing to preparing meals yourself at home. It does come in a plethora of flavors. We tend to stick to Duck duck goose, lamb, rabbit, phenomenal pheasant and occasionally chicken. Dogfoodanalysis.com and dogfoodadvisor.com are great places to get reviews on the best foods.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I feed Fromm as well. I have been doing a rotation of the grain free flavors for the past few months. Right now we are stuck on Lamb & Lentil because it is Cairo's favorite. He didn't much care for the Surf & Turf one. 
I also give him Primal freeze dried raw sometimes as a topper. Another form of doggie crack lol! So far we tried the chicken and the lamb. He leaves nothing behind when Primal is involved. lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Saqqara said:


> I feed Fromm as well. I have been doing a rotation of the grain free flavors for the past few months. Right now we are stuck on Lamb & Lentil because it is Cairo's favorite. He didn't much care for the Surf & Turf one.
> 
> I also give him Primal freeze dried raw sometimes as a topper. Another form of doggie crack lol! So far we tried the chicken and the lamb. He leaves nothing behind when Primal is involved. lol



Lamb and Lentil we have yet to try. I almost forgot about Primal. We did try it last year after my local boutique gave us free samples, plus Primal mailed us samples and my dogs loved it too 😍


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I blame the people here for Cairo's Primal addiction. lol I had never even heard of the stuff. Honestly, I had never heard of Fromm or any of the other 4 & 5 Star brands. I'm glad I joined this forum, because I've learned a lot.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Beverly eats Blue Buffalo Blue Wilderness for small breeds. She loves it. We researched a lot and settled on it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu eats all flavors of Ziwi Peak (I rotate them) for her AM meal, and all flavors except chicken Primal for her PM meal. She's allergic to chicken. She gets several treats during the day of any one of the following: apple, sweet potato, cheese, peanut butter, carrots, broccoli on a regular basis. She gets other treats if I have them on hand and they're dog-friendly such as--if I brown hamburger meat, I will take out a couple of spoonfuls before I season and put in a baggy in the fridge and give a tidbit over the next few days as a treat.

Lulu loves commercial raw, but she's never cared for homemade raw. I just give her bits of meats I cook without seasonings for treats.


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

Timmy is a bit of a fussy eater. Right now I'm trying to wean him onto Honest Kitchen. He was on science diet caned, so we're mixing 75/25 right now. he doesn't seem to get overly excited about much. and as much as i've encouraged him, he just refuses to eat on the morning. he'll just eat 1 meal!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

When I first got Cuddles, she was on 4Health. Then, I switched her to 4Health Grain Free, and now she's been on Taste of the Wild for a while. She's been doing great on it. Her coat has been sooooo shiny lately. I thought 4Health Grain Free was decent, but it didn't make her coat really shine. That wasn't the only reason I switched, of course. I wanted to get her the best food possible.

I've been looking into getting her either premade raw food or Ziwipeak. I was actually going to order her Ziwipeak a few weeks ago, but she ran out of TOTW too soon, since they don't sell Ziwi around here. 

I would probably do homemade raw, but I'm too concerned over not balancing her meals. Maybe someday she'll be on homemade raw.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Acana. The pork flavor. Douglas is allergic to chicken, and my heeler mix doesn't care either way, so they both eat that.


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Elena was on Science Diet kibbles when I got her.. I switched to Acana Pacifica after reading the ingredients on science diet. She likes science diet better. :| 
I feed her acana anyway, even though she's not that excited about it. Might try other flavor/brand when this one is finished.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Breakfast- Primal or Stella & Chewy
Dinner- Raw


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I feed raw, mostly DIY so just fresh meat, fish and eggs, with coconut oil and some fruit/veg mostly as a treat.
Sometimes they have Nutriment which is a complete pre-made raw. It has added superfoods such as spirulina, wheatgrass etc.
My two youngest have never eaten anything but raw, and none of them consider kibble even remotely edible lol


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2015)

Kraken eats Carnivora/Urban Carnivore premade raw. It's the same company, not sure why they have 2 names...

Anyway, since we've just started, I'm slowly introducing new proteins. I think they offer something like 9-11 different proteins and we've now only tried 3 so far: Turkey, Elk, and Bison. So far he loves the red meats, not such a fan of the turkey. Elk/Bison is gone in 30 seconds or less, the turkey will be nibbled at a bit at a time for 5-7 minutes.

Since he's never been an enthusiastic eater, I'm pretty happy that he's starting to show some excitement about his food.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

We typically feed raw, but when we can't they get Acana. So far the duck has been a favorite here.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

My baby eats Wellness Small Breed Complete for puppies (Turkey, Oatmeal & Salmon Meal Recipe). I'm thinking of trying a different brand since there is only one flavor for this specific formula of this brand.

Thinking of trying out this brand (5 stars, at least for the puppy kibble): Holistic Select Small & Mini Breed Puppy Health Anchovy, Sardine & Chicken Meals Recipe


----------

